# Department 56 items



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

How many folks collect Dept56 items?

I'm considering picking up there line of products.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

We started a few years back (Halloween only) and have a pretty decent collection. We stopped buying last year only due to space issues. I could go nuts with a display of this stuff if time and budget allowed though. IMO it's much better quality than Lemax (no offense to those who are into Lemax).


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

That would be great FE. I usually order a few pieces from Dept. 56 because their quality is somewhat better than Lemax. At least I would feel comfortable placing my order with you. I'm not one who uses my credit card online a lot unless I know the dealer.


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

I have about 80% of my display as D56. That used to be all i had. I think this year i got 4 of the 6 big pieces, but i belonged to a club back home that gave us a 25% off discount and the lady let me keep mine through this season. Which was pretty nice of her i thought and she shipped it for free. I love D56 its quite a bit better than lemax, but its ALOT more money. Its kinda like comparing a BMW to a VW Bug. I know a few places that offer D56, but have a hard time making money on it because of all the sellers of it on ebay. Ill get some from ya Jeff, especially if you are able to get things other than just the village pieces. THANKS


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

That great to here. I prefer their pieces as well to Lemax.
What I can do for folks here is a discount on this stuff as long as other retailers don't find out (mostly brick and mortar).
We'll see how it goes, I talked to the rep this morning and am filing credit with them.

What are yot thoughts about there Christmas items?


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

I have about thirty of the "Dickens" christmas carol houses and only one Halloween, I collected the Christmas ones before I knew which holiday to put my loyalties with. I would be intrested in purchasing more of the Halloween ones. It seems the retail stores around here only carry the Christmas themed ones. The Halloween ones are harder to find.


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Jeff - I would recommend trying out the Halloween line first too see how it goes. It would suck to be stuck with slow moving inventory.


----------



## EvilQueen1298 (Jul 27, 2007)

I have seen their entire Halloween displayed at a Studio 56 store here in town. Just wonderful! That is something I would have up year round. Why bother putting it away?? It would cost an arm and leg...and another arm--maybe my kidney to collect the entire set.
Very impressive.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Any chance of getting retired ones Jeff? I've been trying to get the "Howling at the Moon" (Werewolf under a spooky tree) and have been unable to get one. I would love the chance to buy Dept 56 from you. Always gives the guests at my house something to talk about.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

I doubt it Rick. If they are no longer around, they are no longer around.

Nice to know folks like these pieces besides me.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

WOW and I was starting to think we were the odd balls because we dont do lemax.

Jeff we have both Halloween and xmas and purchase about 4 new peices of each every year. Which reminds of another project as Halloween has out grown its previous area set up.


----------



## FreakinFreak (Aug 27, 2010)

I have been collecting D56 and Lemax pieces for probably 10 years. That doesn't mean I have a lot, but I am selective... I have probably 30 or so pieces and it makes up a huge part of my Halloween display. Lemax came onto the scen and created some really creative pieces, but they certainly do not carry the quality of D56. Lemax also used to be a good value, but this year have really shot up in price. When I get an opportunity I'll put up an album of my setup.


----------

